# A short 3D animation I scored



## rpaillot (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi there,

I worked on a 3D short by a groupe of students here in france. 
A nice and relaxing experience . Even had the luck to record part of
the scores .

If you want to have a look at the movie, here's the vimeo link.
The audio is in french, but there are probably 2 lines of dialog in the whole movie.

"Caesar asked Spiro to bring an important message to the barbarians, that could change the course of the Battle . "

Thats, basically, the storyline 

http://vimeo.com/49962263


If you want to hear an extract of the score, you can head over my soundcloud

http://soundcloud.com/romain-paillot/ds-score


Thanks,


----------



## Kralc (Oct 17, 2012)

Seriously amazing! The orchestra sounds fantastic.
Basically, just really, really awesome work!

The short itself is great too, I'm a sucker for animations like this.


----------



## Hannesdm (Oct 17, 2012)

Impressive Romain!

You say you recorded part of the score. Are there other sample based cues?

How long did it take to compose it?


----------



## mark812 (Oct 17, 2012)

Fantastic music, Romain..enjoyed it very much.


----------



## rpaillot (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you Guys, glad you like it.
I've put the full score in isolation if you want to hear it fully

http://soundcloud.com/romain-paillot/du ... full-score


@hannes
Actually the only recorded parts are :
1/Introduction ( until the film logo )
2/ The Canyon Chase
3/End of the movie

Having the budget for 2 minutes of music was a very nice present but at the same time very difficult because all the virtual parts would inevitably sound less good than the recorded parts. But I think it turned out not so bad. ( thank you Albion / HS and Cinebrass ) 

Romain


----------



## YoungComposer (Oct 17, 2012)

What did you use for the clarinet? A real player? If not, which library??!

Whichever, sounds really good. Great work!


----------



## sherief83 (Oct 17, 2012)

Good job Romain, that was very enjoyable and had just the right energy to it.


----------



## TGV (Oct 17, 2012)

Very nice. The perfect tone for this kind of movie.


----------



## schatzus (Oct 17, 2012)

Fan-freakin-tastic! Many kudos to you. Very enjoyable.


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 17, 2012)

Great achievement, Romain!


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 18, 2012)

rpaillot @ Wed Oct 17 said:


> Actually the only recorded parts are :
> 1/Introduction ( until the film logo )
> 2/ The Canyon Chase
> 3/End of the movie



Romain, you mean something like:
0:00 to 0:06 live
0:06 to 3:46 samples
3:46 to 4:55 live
4:55 to 5:48 samples
5:48 to 6:09 live

Your skills with samples are really extraordinary!


----------



## rpaillot (Oct 18, 2012)

Hannes_F @ Thu Oct 18 said:


> rpaillot @ Wed Oct 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the only recorded parts are :
> ...



Well actually, it's a little bit more complicated.
0:00 to 0:06 = samples
0:06 to around 0:48 ( after the title logo ) = live
0:48 to 3:40 : samples ( with live ukulele and live violin )
3:40 to 4:34 : live
4:34 to 4:56 : samples
4:56 to end : live

Thanks you guys, I appreciate.


----------



## TGV (Oct 18, 2012)

If Goran sees this, he'll be over the moon!


----------



## Hannes_F (Oct 18, 2012)

TGV @ Thu Oct 18 said:


> If Goran sees this, he'll be over the moon!



I'd rather say anybody that can handle samples as well as Romain would have reason to be over the moon ... then.

To set this straight: I first understood Roman was saying the part between 0:06 and 0:48 were samples. If that had been really the case I would declare case closed and sell my microphones. 

@Romain
Thanks for the detailled lineup - that is much more consistent with what I heard. I guess I did not understand what logo you meant and where the canyon chase really begins - that is why I wanted to check with you. Still ... samples virtuosity!


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 18, 2012)

Very good, Romain!


----------



## rpaillot (Oct 18, 2012)

Hannes_F @ Thu Oct 18 said:


> TGV @ Thu Oct 18 said:
> 
> 
> > If Goran sees this, he'll be over the moon!
> ...



Aww Thank you Hannes but we have to thanks the great samples available today.

Just for the fun, I've a put a clip that let you hear
the mockup of the action chase cue , then the live version 

https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Public/D ... w=8cfaaa77

I admit my mockup wasnt very good , but knowing you have to record you dont need time to refine the mockup.

@TGV who is this Mr Goran you're talking about ? :mrgreen:


----------



## Vartio (Oct 18, 2012)

Sounds amazing. Great job!


----------



## nikolas (Oct 18, 2012)

Well Romain,

I remember you from SOL forums! This is simply brilliant, and I will admit that the music out-takes the animation more or less. It's THAT MUCH better! 

Take care and I'm glad to see you 'growing up' so much! :D


----------



## rpaillot (Oct 19, 2012)

nikolas @ Thu Oct 18 said:


> Well Romain,
> 
> I remember you from SOL forums! This is simply brilliant, and I will admit that the music out-takes the animation more or less. It's THAT MUCH better!
> 
> Take care and I'm glad to see you 'growing up' so much! :D



Hey Nikolas ! 
Yeah, that was good times when I remember SOL forums 

Thank you for listening. 
Glad you like it


----------



## IFM (Oct 19, 2012)

Fantastic! Even though I had no idea what they were saying the context said it all. Great job!
Chris


----------



## Gusfmm (Oct 19, 2012)

Hats off Romain, excellent job, both composition, execution, and implementation...


----------



## parnasso (Oct 20, 2012)

Just want to add my voice and say that this is very impressive in all its particulars, you have fantastic skills, congratulations!


----------



## rgames (Oct 20, 2012)

WOW - this is truly outstanding work!

rgames


----------



## rpaillot (Oct 21, 2012)

Aww, thank you guys. 

I forgot a very important information. The orchestral session was organised by David Christiansen from Dynamedion. ( the session was one of their famous open session ) 

They are great guys to work with.


----------



## Musicologo (Oct 23, 2012)

This is absolutely delicious. I'll take it as inspiration for myself.


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Oct 23, 2012)

Merveilleux!! 

I'm very impressed by the quality of your score, both musically and technically. This is one of the best pieces I have heard in this forum so far!

By the way, I really like that Hungarian orchestra. You should hire them on a regular basis, cause your work deserves to be played live! Were the instrument groups recorded seperately, or was this a full orchestra recording session? I think they should have recorded the rest of the piece for free, just because of the sheer quality of your work. Two minutes of music just seems way too short, even for an animation short.

Anyway, this is a wonderful score. Congratulations, you've made my day!

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## rpaillot (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you Jerome.
It makes me really happy.

The Hunagarian orchestra is great.
It was recorded in the full orchestra seating.
as you can see on this video taken during the recording :

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27922178/Action.mp4

They were gentle enough to record 2 minutes, I heard from the orchestra it was difficult to record 

I hope I can do a short fully with a full orchestra one day.

Romain


----------



## Joao Bernardo (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi Romain,
Very good work, excellent composition, orchestration and mockup.
Great work!

João


----------

